

Revisit the early Internet with real online conversations (1980-94) - bshanks
https://twitter.com/wwwtxt

======
bshanks
via jmduke (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9895111](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9895111)
)

